# change .exe to a .txt



## FriendlyGremlin (Oct 28, 2007)

Hey, I need to e-mail a friend a useful winamp program used to bind keys to pause/play etc. and I can't find them again so I'm e-mailing them and when I try to change them I just change the name and not the extension. In short : How do I change the filetype from an application to a text file?


----------



## RookieRyan (Oct 29, 2007)

open a folder, go to tools, folder options, view tab, then uncheck the box that shows hide extensions, then you should be able to change it.


----------



## FriendlyGremlin (Oct 28, 2007)

I am running vista, there is no tools button.....


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2007)

Hello FriendlyGremlin and welcome to TSF :grin:

Lets get start on your fix right away so first I would like you to do this:


Click the Start Globe
In the searchbad type in *Folder Options*
Then tap the *Enter* key
Navigate to the *View Tab*
Untick or uncheck the box that says *Hide File Extensions*

After following the above steps you should see the extensions of all of your files. Then navigate to the extension you would like to change and right after the " . " change the name from <name>.exe to <name>.txt. This will make it so that you can open the file in notepad and read its *Unicode Language*. Follow the above steps once again if you would like to hide the file extensions.


----------

